
Why Pi Day Doesn't Work in the UK but Does in the US - SimplyUseless
http://m.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/31888465
======
dozzie
Because Americans use the stupidest way of writing dates: middle endian. It
doesn't sort correctly (unlike YMD), it's inconsistent in the unit magnitude
order (unlike DMY and YMD) and it's different than virtually anyone else in
the world.

~~~
FroshKiller
We'll entertain your fervent opinion of the best way to represent a date as
soon as you put people on the moon.

